# Jones Soda



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay folks, if you are willing, I could use your vote for me to be on the Jones Soda Label for their Halloween pop bottles. I uploaded my recent film zombie pic.

Try this http://www.jonessoda.com/gallery/index.php?

My photo number if you you don't see me: 759496

I guess this is in retaliation for all their cutsey pictures they do for their labels during Halloween! :devil:

thanks!

Robert Bryce Gardner


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I voted...I thought your first name was Bryce..but I see it's Robert. That's my name too. Do you go by Bryce? Robert? Bob? Bobby? Mr. Gardner?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr. Gardner sounds too much like my RIP father! LOL Nope, I just go by Bryce. It's confusing to a lot of people who don't know me because all forms ask for first names given at birth, not what name I go by. 

Makes it easy to weed out junk mail most of the time, though! LOL

Thanks for your vote, my friend! A real worthwhile scare on a bottle sure would be nice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I'd like to see that pic on there too. Not sure it would increase my appetite for soda, but it would be cool to see it there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL That's why I figured I'd do greyscale. Not too much of a chance it passing the review board in full bleeding color on a bottle of Red Punch!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Voted for ya too sickie..good luck


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

You got my vote too.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine too. Hey...post a picture of the bottle if win!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! Maybe this will convince the soda company that "scary is so very..."


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

".....berry?"..heheh


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

You got my vote!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Wyatt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey, 13 votes so far!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I just voted for ya Sickie my dear! :> I really like it! I'd love to see your pic on a bottle, it would go nicely with my can of Energy drink with Bags on it! Hmmm... i just may be starting a collection here..... :devil: hehehe


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice pic -you got mine


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks folks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

whats the top vote? I mean how many do you need now to be on top?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmmm.....do I like it better on top or bottom? :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I voted for you Ickie.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I voted for you. I will vote for you at work on Monday too! Good Luck!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO, I totally dug that, my kid said ewwwwww and thats all i needed. I hope ya win..GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks to everyone so far! Basically, I think as long as I get a number of people who voted, the executives look the the stats and select the pics that have been active. I'm not sure hen the next printing of labels is, but anything has to be better than a kid wearing a plastic mask and sticking his tongue out!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey sickie.. ya got my vote too!! I love all the different labels they use for jones soda. I had a friend turn in a pic to them and supposedly it won but never seen it around here... Anywoo.... I hope ya win!!!


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Voted for ya! Good luck


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

23 votes! C'mon guys....Lets get Bryce bottled up!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man..THIS GUY has 142 votes in the Halloween catagory...WTF??


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol yeah wtf is a good term for that... holy cow.... i got faith in ya still


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ya see hat I mean doc? The labels for halloween are a joke. Let's get scary! 

Keep up the votes guys! Only 225 more days til halloween!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

you got mine


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

10 from me.
good luck.
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

so how many times can one person vote on this i c FYF did 10 so i better get voting more.... how long is this going to run Sickie?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Best of luck SI!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Truthfully Lilly, I don't know. It seems it runs until they decide to make a decision, then run more for an undetermined amount of time. How many can one person vote? I don't know that either. If it's more than once, then viote as many times as you can! :-D


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Scareshack!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

I've got you up to a 9.71 rating. Looks good to me. I tried to vote again, but it only lets you vote once per IP address. I'll vote again from my home computer. It also says the photos are voted on every 6 months, so only 2 months to go?


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

I also cheated a little. Anyone that had a high vote, I gave them a 1.  


It's okay, I'm a pirate.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I was able to vote for you again... at another computer LOL


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay, voted again. Your up to a 9.75 rating now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay! Now with enough votes and passing the inspection, maybe we can make ourselves known through this as real haunters!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Got my vote, good luck.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hey SI got my vote again lol got a new computer and didnt realize i hadn't voted on this one


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I gave you a big "10" Sickie. Hope you win!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I guess I consider this more of a team effort than a "me" effort. I'm just tired of cutsey stuff on that pop and want a real haunt pic.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I voted, but was curious as to when and how they will notify you. How long is the contest before they pick for Halloween?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good question Ishwish. The choosing is very vague on their site. The catagory I'm in is Halloween, and there are no staff picks in that section. I'm guessing they'll wait closer to October to pick from that catagory.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

i voted for you tonight


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you my friends.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Your most welcome my friend


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Great Photo. you got a ten from me


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I just saw this post so I also just gave it a 10, good luck!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Got a 10 here too!!!!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

You got my 10, too. I hope it helps!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)




----------

